# Gehl 7800 vs backhoe



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi guys, have a question for you(anyone,lol)
what do you guys think would be best for plowing: a Gehl 7800(100hp),or a Terex rubber tire loader(90hp)?
I can buy the Terex new for 55k.
Dont know what a Gehl is worth.
Also,which will be more versatile in the spring/summer/fall when I'm not plowing?
Thanks in advance guys!!tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you looking at the Vectra? Are they $55,000?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Depends on your lots and how you have to transport them
Big wide open areas, the loader with a big pusher box (or a big blade)

tighter, smaller areas , the skid steer.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

the Gehl is about the same $$$ $50-55k


----------



## joe74 (Oct 15, 2004)

I am looking into a 7810 Gehl or 2109 Mustang and wanted to hear from guys that use them how they work for snow. I have both a 10 and 12 foot pusher. The lot I have is large. I have been renting a 14000-16000 lb small terex wheel loader. The skid steer will be just about as fast as the loader. I think the skid will be quicker to use than the loader with turns and things. I have a single speed 85xt to use on the other pusher. I could use the big skid in the landscaping and excavating end of things too. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

got a terex 760b probably the machine your looking at and it is a great machine


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

The machines will both run 12ft pushers...but the hoe is heavier. I think it will really depend on your lots. if you can push both directions the gehl will be faster. if you have long runs in 1 direction the hoe will be faster. 

i have a gehl on 1 of my sites and its fantastic. However you need to make sure the owners know its not a reg. ss and that they are going to be paying backhoe rates for it.


----------

